# alpine zone ski team at Pats



## Vortex (Jul 24, 2007)

Time to start thinking about this again.  Sign up is usually in Sept or Oct. There were questions on whom will be able to ski and whom would like to ski. 
 I have bowed out htis year due to work.  The deal had been you arrive any time after 3pm and race starts at 6.  Mondays' were done around 7.30. You can free ski until 9pm. Usually we hung in the lounge  and watched the races on the video screen(yes you get taped)  Alot of fun.  Last year it was $650 per team and split between 7 team members.

I know Hammer wanst to join.  Curious to see if there are any other folks that are out this year. so we can fill open spots.:beer:


----------



## roark (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm still in. This is great fun and has does wonders for my skiing... nothing like getting your butt kicked by a bunch of fat old farts!

We'll really miss Bob R's times, not to mention him taking the lead organizing everything and communicating with Pat's. And especially the 'comraderie' between him & tree_skier. Not a bad guy to have a beer with either :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Jul 24, 2007)

roark said:


> I'm still in. This is great fun and has does wonders for my skiing... nothing like getting your butt kicked by a bunch of fat old farts!
> 
> We'll really miss Bob R's times, not to mention him taking the lead organizing everything and communicating with Pat's. And especially the 'comraderie' between him & tree_skier. Not a bad guy to have a beer with either :beer:




Thankx Ball busting is cetainally more competive than the racing


.  I'll still try to help set this up. I started it would like to see it keep going. Roark by far has improved the most.  He also caught the bug bad.  lori at Pats deserves alot of credit. support mountains that support AZ.:flag:


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 24, 2007)

Pat's is only one hour from Ashland, so I may be game for this. How many race nights in a season? $650 divided 7 ways is $92 for the season which isn't bad. Been a while since my college racing days, but I think I can still carve my way around some gates.


----------



## roark (Jul 24, 2007)

I, for one, would be thrilled to have you on the team Steve. IIRC it's 10 or 12 wks? The top 5 scores/team count, we try to have 7 (the max allowable) on our team. So if 1 or 2 people miss a week or 2 it's not that big of a deal (except we have to use my 2 pts instead of someone else's 4 or 5 ).


----------



## roark (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm assuming everyone but Bob from last year is in- is that true? Roll call?


----------



## Vortex (Jul 25, 2007)

keep hammer in the loop he wanted in on this last year.

roark Ga2ski was willing to help.  If you want to take it over be my guest.    You helped out alot last eyar anyway.  I just want it to contuniue. Kind of feel we owe it to pats almost. They really worked with us.  Alot of cummincation went on off the radar.

  support a moutnain that supports AZ.
  I'll try and make a few nights to hang, just can't come every week with work.

Charlie is the one I thought may be up in the air.  Probably worth a pm.  I can't speak for him.

i posted all of this this mornign saw it and know its gone. so if it show up as a double post sorry.

Gald to see Steve is interested.


----------



## skibum9995 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm still in. Had a blast last year.


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2007)

Still interested...


----------



## roark (Jul 30, 2007)

hammer definately gets props for coming out last year


----------



## Vortex (Jul 30, 2007)

Hammer did ask to join last year.  I sent Ga2ski a note to pop over here. He travels alot these days.  He should be able to add some light and give up an update on Scott. I'll send Charlie a pm. I really don't have alot of time right know. Tried to help a  a little.  bascially it comes down to someone paying for this in advacne signing up as captain,  More work than it sounds though,


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm in.  I sent Scott an email.  I can be the captain since i think I live the closest. 

Details:   9 nights for regular season if I remember correctly.  Then 1 night for playoffs.
1 night if you are one of the top 50 racers in all nights to race against Gunstock's top 50.  1 night for King of the hill (extra $10 if i remember) and is a top to bottom GS on Race Trail.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 30, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> I'm in.  I sent Scott an email.  I can be the captain since i think I live the closest.
> 
> Details:   9 nights for regular season if I remember correctly.  Then 1 night for playoffs.
> 1 night if you are one of the top 50 racers in all nights to race against Gunstock's top 50.  1 night for King of the hill (extra $10 if i remember) and is a top to bottom GS on Race Trail.




I sent charlie a pm and an e-mail.  He should pop in soon.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 30, 2007)

Scott says he is on the fence. He will race if needed, but would be happy to stay home/work as well. Mainly it is tough for him to get there from work. 

So it looks like if Hammer and riverc0il want to race there should be room. I also I have friend at work that is most likely a definite. I will keep him as an alternative and allow people who post here to play first.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds very good. Charlie was on the fence casue of his injury. I should hear from him soon.  Hammer and rivercOil would be great on the team.  Scott gave us alot of points and is alot of fun, but if it was just a Az team that would be great. If not so be it.

End of my post here.  Nice job guys.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 31, 2007)

roark said:


> I'm still in. This is great fun and has does wonders for my skiing... nothing like getting your butt kicked by a bunch of fat old farts!
> 
> We'll really miss Bob R's times, not to mention him taking the lead organizing everything and communicating with Pat's. And especially the 'comraderie' between him & tree_skier. Not a bad guy to have a beer with either :beer:




Who you calling a fat old fart????????????????

I am in.

Bob I don't believe the work thing for a minute.  just because you spent your youth trying to catch me and you still haven't even now that I am a "fat old fart" doesn't mean you have to quit.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 31, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> Who you calling a fat old fart????????????????
> 
> I am in.
> 
> Bob I don't believe the work thing for a minute.  just because you spent your youth trying to catch me and you still haven't even now that I am a "fat old fart" doesn't mean you have to quit.




Its actually I'm scared that I can't  keep up with fashion like you.:smash:

  ow Dave you do have to pay for this, and again the correct amount would  be nice also.:roll:


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 31, 2007)

Bob my son may have outgrown his suit and I might be willing to sell it to you cheap.  although you would have to check to see if it would go around but there is plenty for you heigth.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 31, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> Bob my son may have outgrown his suit and I might be willing to sell it to you cheap.  although you would have to check to see if it would go around but there is plenty for you heigth.





I  have lost a few pounds so I'm square know.:-D


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 31, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I  have lost a few pounds so I'm square know.:-D



Square isn't a very aerodynamic shape


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 31, 2007)

I've got to spend some more time on the fence, recovery is going well, however I'm unsure about skiing this upcoming season...


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 31, 2007)

Charlie, sorry to hear about the injury! Hope you can get out for some turns this season even if you have to miss the limited man made scraps early season.

I am not going to be able to commit yes or no until closer to the beginning of the season. Finances are in flux due to the home purchase and I should know better by October how much I will need to trim off the ski season purchasing.


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2007)

Who's coordinating this?

I'm also on the fence about getting a season pass...not sure how that affects the cost.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 1, 2007)

Well Ga2ski and me. I'm around cause i started it.  Tree_skier, skibum9995,Ga2ski, roark,Hammer .. Enough to start a team.  T think the other spots should be set by Sept of early oct. Its hard to register and then add people.  We did it last year. Some work.
Charlie and rivercOil are up in the air.  After Sept I think it should open up if they are up in the air.


My last post here. ga2ski has taken on the captain role and roark will be co captain, just cause he did alot of the paper work and communication. He already invested time last year.


----------



## roark (Aug 1, 2007)

hammer said:


> Who's coordinating this?
> 
> I'm also on the fence about getting a season pass...not sure how that affects the cost.


I'm not sure but I would expect the racing fees to be independent of if you have a pass. Split 7 ways the dues are not bad. The beers afterwards add up to a lot more. ;-)


----------



## Vortex (Aug 1, 2007)

I think is was 93 pp last year with a team of 7,  Dave paid $10 less. Cheap bastard;-)

could not help myself.


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2007)

roark said:


> I'm not sure but I would expect the racing fees to be independent of if you have a pass. Split 7 ways the dues are not bad. The beers afterwards add up to a lot more. ;-)


If the racing fees include a lift ticket for the race nights and I already had a season pass then I'd be paying for something I wasn't using...I'd be more likely in that case to not bother with getting the season pass.  Have to save the $$ for the beers...


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 2, 2007)

When I checked the pat's site earlier this week, it still had last year's info about signing up.  So I think it will be a few weeks or months before we need to sign up.  Bob - correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 2, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I think is was 93 pp last year with a team of 7,  Dave paid $10 less. Cheap bastard;-)
> 
> could not help myself.



So i screwed up and I am frugal not cheap you short little hedgehog.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> When I checked the pat's site earlier this week, it still had last year's info about signing up.  So I think it will be a few weeks or months before we need to sign up.  Bob - correct me if I'm wrong.




I started signing us up I think sept 15th.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> So i screwed up and I am frugal not cheap you short little hedgehog.




I got ya back I cheated you out of skibum995's money just to show i get even.:idea:

Frugal.uke:

Your a stylish 1970's fashion statement.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 2, 2007)

I am still having a hard time with you being to chicken to race this year.  I know you sorta dropped off at the end of last year bob but what happened to that little chrome dome that used to try and keep up?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2007)

I kicked your ass on the MDVC.  Finsihed a champion you sucked.  oops did i say that.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 2, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I kicked your ass on the MDVC.  Finsihed a champion you sucked.  oops did i say that.




I had one bad result on a poor course.  Of course if I had skipped the last gate........

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/2580/cat/500/ppuser/396

I cant figure out how to get this to show.  I can tell you it hurt a bit.

I don't recall seeing you called up on stage.  A champion of what?????


----------



## roark (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## tree_skier (Aug 2, 2007)

roark said:


>



Notice the spray from trying to make that gate.  The paparazzi was on the course 2 gates above.  I didn't get a chance to inspect the course.  Those are my 2 excuses


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2007)

I won I beat you.:idea:  All I cared about. You have to live with it knowuke:.

  Called up on stage...... Na 

 I went to the River right after that to make an offer on a condo I ended up buying.  My daughter raced both on her board and planks.  That was the highlight for me.

 I think I was 5th or 6th in my division.  Memory is vaugue I thought I was in the top 10 overall.  I never saw the final results. I just went by the times i saw on the board.


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2007)

roark said:


>


A little more to the left or right and that would have _really_ hurt...

Hey, if I join the team I'll do my best to beat that one...:roll:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2007)

Notice the new suit he bought to finish last.


----------



## roark (Aug 2, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Notice the new suit he bought to finish last.


Sounds like you just gave dave another excuse.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok I wasn't last, although should have been DQ, I was sixth in my age group and only a tenth behind Bob who got to ski in a younger group and 1.5 out of second.  They gave a 7 sec time to some yahoo in my group for first.  The suit was on clearance and I figure I can get the competition laughing hard enough they wont be able to ski fast.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> Ok I wasn't last, although should have been DQ, I was sixth in my age group and only a tenth behind Bob who got to ski in a younger group and 1.5 out of second.  They gave a 7 sec time to some yahoo in my group for first.  The suit was on clearance and I figure I can get the competition laughing hard enough they wont be able to ski fast.



See I won and you lost.:smash: and I wore a tie dye and you wore..well  words can't expain how spiffy you looked.:-D


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 3, 2007)

Once again you won????  You did happen to beat me due to a little mishap but explain what you "won".

If you weren't so chicken I would be looking forward to whumpin you all over pats peak again this year.  

My left leg is still a little sore from the impact.  The gate got me right where the patalla tendon ataaches to the tibia.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh I and do look spiffy don't I


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2007)

Actually I'm i having a bit of a problem with my right knee of late. No excuses for me when racign though.  Winning is a state of mind. I beat you I won.  You lost your a loser who dresses silly.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 3, 2007)

Lets look at the important results not some cheesy mountain pew race

2006 - 07 Season
Team Ranking = 500 out of 3623 teams / Team Score = 7.257 / Total Team Points = 43.540 
2005 - 06 Season
Team Ranking = 708 out of 3535 teams / Team Score = 5.968 / Total Team Points = 37.840 
Currently sorted by Team Points. Sort by Name


Registration #         Competitor days raced    Hometown/State     Team Points 

PAR1648   Tree_skier             11             West Dover, VT                9.04  
HAL1512   ga2ski                     9               Hooksett, NH                 8.62  
ROG517   Bob R                    12                Nashua, NH                    8.29  
BOU632   Scott                      9                    Bedford, NH                6.76  
DAV2075   Skibum9995           11                Hooksett, NH                  6.71  
ROB1806   Roark                    7                  Keene, NH                    4.12  

Notice who is in first and What is the name of the person on third.

I did I mention that I was fourth in the King of the Hill and I believe you were home in your coop you chicken.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2007)

I was at the nastar finals when you were  at the king of the hill.  I was thinking of you.

I don't care about the facts. I care about busting your balls.  I win again. 

 Just seems strange how can can race so well, and well then just suck.
  Your under selling yourself actually. You should use your best handicap, not your average. You might look respecatble.

glad your fired up. I still don't care about this stuff.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 3, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I was at the nastar finals when you were  at the king of the hill.  I was thinking of you.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2007)

I raced very poorly at the Nastar finals I was humbled. Thaller1 and
 Skibum9995 rocked.   Great trip though.  Still does not change the fact that you have a silly suit and I beat you at the MDVC.   Again i really don't care about this and get a great charge that you do.


And btw they could not get a jacket for ski bum to wear. Kind of stunk for him.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 4, 2007)

Bob R said:


> he bought


 

??????? I'm confused. It must have been a deal if Dave bought something.

Nice picture.


----------



## roark (Aug 5, 2007)

All this talk is killing me...


If $$$ wasn't an issue no doubt I'd be headed to SA. Dammit.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 6, 2007)

end of season clearance from Artech.

My wife had pretty good timing to get that shot.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 6, 2007)

I actually looked at a few of those.  All kidding aside. They had a limited supply. I commented to Dave he was lucky to get one.


----------



## roark (Aug 6, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> end of season clearance from Artech.
> 
> My wife had pretty good timing to get that shot.


I'll say - I assumed it was a professional shot. Nicely done.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 6, 2007)

roark said:


> I'll say - I assumed it was a professional shot. Nicely done.



The "professional" was in the middle of the course and pretty much caused the result.  But it did give bob a reason to crow, that chicken.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds like we have three openings, Bob, Scott and Charlie (he sent me a PM last week about needing to take a year off from racing) will not be joining us this winter. I know I can pester Scott into doing it if we can't fill the team from here, plus I can probably get someone from work to participate if need be.

Still waiting for Pat's Peak to open registration in order to sign us up.


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 9, 2007)

Still doesn't look like Pat's is ready for sign ups.  I have a couple of co-workers that are willing to fill two of our three open spots.  However i would prefer that the team be filled with posters of this board.  So those of you on the fence still have time to decide what to do.


----------



## hammer (Sep 9, 2007)

Will it definitely be on Mondays or will the day depend on when everyone can make it?


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 9, 2007)

Mondays are the most laid back night and the best night to qualify for the finals. I'm open to other nights if it is better for the team. Mondays are best for my wife to allow me to ski as her mom watchs our son on Mondays and stays over to watch him on Tuesdays.


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 11, 2007)

I prefer mondays also.  The other nights have many more competitors which makes for a long night of standing in lines.


----------



## hammer (Sep 11, 2007)

As of now, I can't make Mondays...:???:

Hopefully others can join in.


----------



## roark (Sep 11, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> I prefer mondays also. The other nights have many more competitors which makes for a long night of standing in lines.


You're just scared of the competition :wink:


----------



## roark (Sep 11, 2007)

hammer said:


> As of now, I can't make Mondays...:???:
> 
> Hopefully others can join in.


Sorry to hear that, hope you can get out there again some night like last year.


----------



## hammer (Sep 11, 2007)

roark said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope you can get out there again some night like last year.


I bought a pass this season...I plan on making it to Pats a number of nights in any case.


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 13, 2007)

roark said:


> You're just scared of the competition :wink:




I thought Bob was to chick'n to ski with us.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 19, 2007)

Monday's are not best for me. I can swing it but I prefer the flexibility the other nights of the week allow.


----------



## roark (Oct 2, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Monday's are not best for me. I can swing it but I prefer the flexibility the other nights of the week allow.


Since the captain hasn't responded :dunce: I will.

We've done Mondays the last couple years so I think we're pretty set on them. How many beer bellies in Spyder suits do you want to see anyways  
I feel you: I drive about an hour from work (about 1:20 home), tree_skier has a ridiculous drive (basically to Mount Sneaux) - and getting home late on Monday can make for a long week.

From a strategical standpoint the combo of tree_skier (generally in the top 3 in raw time, and he's an old fart so the handicap makes for a 6+ pt avg), ga2ski (rips, + the tele handicap = mad points) and skibum9995 (young, so no handicap love but won his class in the nationals @ Steamboat last year) against the generally weaker Monday night crowd should - no will - guarantee us a trip to the finals. With your racing background I expect you'd do quite well to say the least. I'd say we'd be pretty close to the AZ "Dream Team" if you were to join us.  I'd love to say I'd be tacking on points, and while I have gotten better, Bob always gave me too much credit.

I will also say it's way more fun than I ever thought it would be. There's something great about getting out on the slopes when your mind says you wouldn't normally be there - like you're stealing an extra day on the slopes each week. Pat's might not be the most intimidating hill but it's a class, family run operation. They did a great job blowing snow on Hurricane last year (as well as the rest of the hill) which makes for good pre and post race bump runs. We generally do a few mach speed laps on cyclone and either FIS or Twister to warm up (don't be decieved, upper FIS is seriously steep) and the addition of lights on Vortex should make things interesting. If you can get out of work early you can ski from 3 or 4 pm (I forget, pretty hard for me to get there that early usually) on.

Bob was the apres king but I'll do my best to uphold the tradition. :beer: There's a pretty lively scene at the pub post. They usually have somebody taping the runs and show it there so you can see how you did (and the crashes always get a good response). A couple pints are always a good way to end the night. Plus beer/ski shwag giveaways.

I just read over this and it sounds like I'm a salesman or something but it just spewed out. In summary:great time, imho you'd enjoy it.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 2, 2007)

Serious salesman indeed :lol: When I said Monday's are not best, it is because of a practical scheduling issue at work, not personal preference. Actually, from a skier's perspective, Monday is probably the best day of the week because the fewest mid-week deals are offered Mondays. My only concern is I may need to stay late at work on Mondays and wouldn't be able to make it down for one or two races. This is almost certainly going to be the case during mid-January.

Also, from a practical point of view as far as skiing goes, I am a weekend warrior so my legs are usually shot by Monday and I wouldn't be able to offer my best effort. I am less concerned with being competitive and going to a finals thingy which I ain't flying out to anyways than getting the most out of the experience, which definitely isn't going to happen on a Monday. But I ain't trying to change any one's mind... just saying why Mondays are not best.... you know, since you brought it up 

Oh, and don't hype my racing background too much. I was middle of the pack in the lesser of the college divisions in New England and am sorely out of racing shape. All the soft snow I have gotten used to is going to make skiing hard pack scraped down rutted out race courses a serious step towards conditions I have grown to disdain and avoid. Essentially, I ain't even close to being the hard pack chewer I once was.

Any ways, still waiting to hear what the cost would be. I am seriously interested.


----------



## roark (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just referring to the Pats finals, probably easier to qualify for Nastar somewhere else!

IIRC cost was around $110 or so (unless you name is Dave )- and that was usually due to only having 6 committed (the extra share went towards tshirts the first year, I forget what the cost was last year). You'll probably spend more on gas. And I'll certainly spend more on beer. :beer:

Don't sweat missing a week or two, that's why we try to have 7 on the team (best 5 scores count). I plan on missing a couple days in Feb/March - hopefully not the finals like last year  )


----------



## hammer (Oct 2, 2007)

I still wish I could join...even though my main contribution would be to bring the per person cost down a few $$ (and perhaps to provide some good fodder for the videos).  In my case my wife has a class on Monday nights, so unless that changes in January I couldn't make it.

I'll keep watching for the cost info...just in case my situation changes.


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cost looks like $650 per team so for a team of 7 its $93 per person. That will get you nine weeks of skiing from 3 till close and add an extra week for the finals. Works out to be a bit more than $9 each night, definitely worth it, plus its a bunch of fun. Most of us missed  week or two last year, it happens, not a big deal.


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry guys I have been busy recently.  Skibum is correct on the pricing and Roark did a great job selling  it. Although I echo all his comments.

RC -  from what i have read , you would be finein the course.  I ski all weekend as well and my legs can be junk come monday. Once you step in the gate the adriliene hits and you are all set. If the drive is a concern, Gunstock could be closer for you and I have friends that have raced there and enjoy it.

Hammer - let's hope your schedule changes.  You would do fine in the course. Racing is fun and it really improves your skiing.  roark can attest to this.

Well if all else fails and we can not find 7 people from here I have two co-workers that are wiating in the wings to race. Hope you guys are okay with a snowboarders (more handicap points).


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 10, 2007)

Alright, sign me up, I'm in.


----------



## roark (Oct 10, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> Racing is fun and it really improves your skiing. roark can attest to this.


Absolutely agree. I ski with a much more precision now - the whole idea of hitting an exact spot, setting yourself up for the next turn helped out not just regular freeskiing but also my bump skiing quite a bit as well. And there's nothing like hanging out with a bunch of skiers who kick your butt every time to make you improve.


riverc0il said:


> Alright, sign me up, I'm in.


Excellent.


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 10, 2007)

So we now have 5 racers.  Tree_Skier, Roark, Skibum9995, Riverc0il, and myelf.  I would like to sign up by the end of the month.  If anyone else is on the fence about joining please let me know by Sunday 10/28. Otherwise I'll let up some of my friends, unless some of the you guys have friends that want to race.


----------



## roark (Oct 10, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> Hope you guys are okay with a snowboarders (more handicap points).


So long as they know you're getting the same handicap as them :-o


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 10, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> So we now have 5 racers.  Tree_Skier, Roark, Skibum9995, Riverc0il, and myelf.  I would like to sign up by the end of the month.  If anyone else is on the fence about joining please let me know by Sunday 10/28. Otherwise I'll let up some of my friends, unless some of the you guys have friends that want to race.


Definitely hook up some friends to get to seven people as I don't want to pay more than $100. I won't be free skiing other than warm ups, this is strictly race and brews and hang out with folks and not about the skiing, so I want to keep costs to a minimum.


----------



## roark (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, we got a lot younger. Tree_skier will be our only member in the old-fart portion of the handicap chart! 






Of course his raw times will still probably beat all of us anyway.


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 10, 2007)

roark said:


> Wow, we got a lot younger. Tree_skier will be our only member in the old-fart portion of the handicap chart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yup and the two guy that I work with are 32 like myself and and 22.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 11, 2007)

You youngsters need to learn to pick up the pace.


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 11, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> You youngsters need to learn to pick up the pace.


 
Do worry I asked my parents to find my "old School"  race clothes. 

If I can't be fast at least I'll look like the guy who is.  I think my Spyder race bibs are black and purple, but other than the color look just like yours.  Now were do i get such an ugly sweater?


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 11, 2007)

I have the new Karbon GS suit for this season although I will miss the coverage on the knees and shins.

And that is the nicest sweater you have ever seen.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> You youngsters need to learn to pick up the pace.


That's where I come in


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 12, 2007)

I heard that BobR quit because skibum was catching up to him and he couldn't let the youngster beat him


----------



## Vortex (Oct 12, 2007)

Ski bum can make turns. He is different than you .  He makes turns you make excuses.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 12, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Ski bum can make turns. He is different than you .  He makes turns you make excuses.



I think you are still suffering for not wearing a helmet.  Let me just point out a Fourth at the king of the hill and yes I made it over the pro jumps with both skis on on both runs.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 12, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> I think you are still suffering for not wearing a helmet.  Let me just point out a Fourth at the king of the hill and yes I made it over the pro jumps with both skis on on both runs.




You race on two boards. no wonder you beat me.:smash:

its King of the hill not over the hill/:argue:


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 12, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> I think you are still suffering for not wearing a helmet. Let me just point out a Fourth at the king of the hill and yes I made it over the pro jumps with both skis on on both runs.


 
That is because the other three people didn't see your vintage attire.  The rest were laughing so hard they couldn't concentrate on their runs.


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a good feeling about this year. I'm gunna be faster, i can feel it.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 12, 2007)

skibum9995 said:


> I have a good feeling about this year. I'm gunna be faster, i can feel it.



I heard a puffy jacket makes you faster and a set of racetiger doesn't hurt


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 12, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> That is because the other three people didn't see your vintage attire.  The rest were laughing so hard they couldn't concentrate on their runs.



I was in the new Karbon suit which might have ment they were laughing at big blue coming down the hill.

Actually it was a full length GS and was pretty rough, not ment for the recreational ski


----------



## Vortex (Oct 12, 2007)

I was in colorado.  Hope you like your suit.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 15, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I was in colorado.  .



You keep saying that but one would think that after you sandbagged to get in the silver division that you could have at least posted a decent result


----------



## Vortex (Oct 15, 2007)

I did I survived and did not crash.  Bum got a taste of our coarse.  Hope he got a copy of the video.  So on the senior citizen circuit do they type the results in big letters for you to read.  Ow ya while you were beating you chest I was in the trees of steamboat.


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 15, 2007)

I confirmed with my coworkers that they are definitely interested so we will can definitely field a team of 7 if there is no more interest from this board.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 15, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## roark (Oct 15, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> I confirmed with my coworkers that they are definitely interested so we will can definitely field a team of 7 if there is no more interest from this board.


Good, let us know about payment.


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 15, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> Do worry I asked my parents to find my "old School" race clothes.


 
I tried on the old school clothes this weekend.  They don't fit like they used to when i was in high school. They must hav shrunk in my closet.  Strech them out puing them on i think they are my wind resistant than my GS suit.  I think i could wear them for a evening though.  

I have pictures and it is almost halloween so i could scare all of you.:blink:


----------



## roark (Oct 15, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> I tried on the old school clothes this weekend. They don't fit like they used to when i was in high school. They must hav shrunk in my closet. Strech them out puing them on i think they are my wind resistant than my GS suit. I think i could wear them for a evening though.
> 
> I have pictures and it is almost halloween so i could scare all of you.:blink:


 
Blurry cell phone reminder of the GS suit:











:blink:


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 15, 2007)

Ha ha  . .. . My old school outfit is even more ugly.


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump . ..  anyone else want to sign up before I sign my co-workers up.


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 28, 2007)

Okay there hasn't been any new interest. I'll call Pat's tomorrow to find out what info you need to send me so i can sign the team up.

Last year I sent Bob:

Name
Address
Date of birth
phone numbers
email addresses


----------



## Vortex (Oct 29, 2007)

You need skier, snow boarder or tele also.  I think I had to put in if you raced lats years as well.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 30, 2007)

I got a package form Pats yesterday ga2ski. Pm sent.


----------



## roark (Oct 30, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I got a package form Pats yesterday ga2ski. Pm sent.


I got the brochures as well.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 30, 2007)

roark said:


> I got the brochures as well.




Ga2ski must have got it also. Good i don't have to do anything then.  I'm qualified.  thankx roark.


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 4, 2007)

Roark and Tree-skier thanks for your info.
Skibum and Riverc0il , Please send me the following info via a PM:

Name
Address
Date of birth
phone numbers
email addresses
If you are a skier/snowboarder or Tele.



I'll get the same info from my two coworkers.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 4, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.  Hopefully i'll sign us up tomorrow night.

Now I just need Bob and Charlie to remove themselves from the Alpinezone Family and Friends team. I removed Scott already.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 5, 2007)

Working on it.


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 5, 2007)

Okay i removed Bob too.  

I have everyones info so, I'll sign us up tonight.  i spoke with pat's today and they said all nights except Thursday had openings.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 5, 2007)

Thankx for doing that.


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 6, 2007)

Okay were are all signed up.  Most of you on the team already know, except for that one guy who is too "cheap" to have an email address.  At least he never sent me an email address.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 28, 2007)

It's good to be first all off season.  I just browsed the pat's peak site and for the individual results from monday show an exceptional skier in first.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool you did the work ga2ski and yes Dave won. what a cheap prick:flame::razz:.  Good luck this year.


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 28, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Cool you did the work ga2ski and yes Dave won. what a cheap prick:flame::razz:. Good luck this year.


 
Believe it or not Dave already paid the "whole" amount.  

Thanks to all of you who have paid so far.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2007)

wow.  a new leaf.  impressive


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 14, 2007)

Alright.  Everyone has paid.  I have a captain's meeting on Tuesday night.  Anyone have any requests?  I'll be voting to keep the pro jumps for the finals. Actually I would vote to have them every night.


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 14, 2007)

They need to do something about the first 2 gates on twister, they always seem to be god awful tight.  Also a reminder on gates too close to the finish line, remember the first race last season.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 14, 2007)

What type of requests could there possibly be? Set a course and let's race! Something a little more challenging than a typical nearly straight line Nastar would be cool!! How about one free drink for all those do not DNF???

:beer:


----------



## Vortex (Dec 18, 2007)

The coarses are more challenging than any Nastar you will find.   Kind of like a a beer race league  that has nastar, not the other way around.


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm back from the captains' meeting.  Nothing major.  Pretty much the standard rules, but Robbie and Sarah stressed a few things:

1. No substitutes. (We have never had a problem, but apparently they had guys subbing for women a few times and other stuff).
2. No makeup racing (if you miss your night, you miss your night)
3. No entering the race shack.  
4. All protests must be submitted by noon the next day via email (race@patspeak.com).
5. "This is supposed to be fun as it is a beer league."
6. Sign ups will be first come, first serve, at the top of the lift starting at 6:30.  You can only sign up yourself and your race partner, NOT your whole team.

Unfortunately there will be no pro bumps (jumps) in the finals.  (Apparently someone wrote an email complaining.  I thought maybe it was BobR, but he doesn't remember his runs.)

Unfortunately we will be racing on Twister. I tried to get that eliminated, but no luck. I hear it is the "fat man's race trail".  Robbie said we may race on West Fall. (Sarah didn't like that as there is no race shack, so he may have been joking).

See you all on Monday January 7th.  I will be probably be there around 5 to help get things started.  You will need to fill out a Nastar registration form as Sarah needs it as a waiver. She will be upstairs outside the Pub at 5:00 and at Customer Service between 3 and 5.  If you arrive before me, tell Sarah you are on the Alpinezone team, sign the waiver and go ski. 

Let's all meet at the top of the Vortex double by 6:15 to get a good racing position if we don't meet up earlier.


----------



## roark (Dec 18, 2007)

Bummer about twister, oh well.

Thanks for putting the time and effort in ga2ski, looking forward to getting out there!


----------



## Vortex (Dec 18, 2007)

I requested that twister be dropped that did not work. Pro jumps.  They were fine it was the landing I had issues with.  Have fun.


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 20, 2007)

Did you find it hard to land without skis on??????/


----------



## Vortex (Dec 20, 2007)

Landings are the worst part of crashes.


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 21, 2007)

It did make for great video, too bad you didn't stick around to see it.


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 26, 2007)

I forgot to mention.  Pat's has practice training for those in the Corporate Race league on Friday nights for two hours.  I belive Robbie said it was $25 for gates, lift ticket, coaching.  If you are interested, you need to let them know each week.  They will not host it for one or two people.

See you in a week and a half.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't forget we are racing on Monday. 

See you there.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 3, 2008)

Conveniently, I have arranged to be doing some travel to the I-89 corridor so I can combine the trip and knock off the gas mileage as work related travel. :beer: Will be the first time I have been on my skinny skis in over a year and my first time in the gates in about eight years, should be a good time


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2008)

ga2ski said:


> Don't forget we are racing on Monday.
> 
> See you there.


Don't think I have met any one racing tomorrow. Do we have a time/location for meetup and are there any specifics that first timers should know before hand? What time does the race actually start and how is the order set?

EDIT: Duh, never mind, scrolled up and got most of my answers. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2008)

Best of luck, guys! Do AZ proud!


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll be there at about 3 - 3.15ish. I'll be wearing my NASTAR jacket that finally came.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 6, 2008)

Guys - try to remember your Nastar number, espcially if you are going to arrive before I do.  As I said before:


> You will need to fill out a Nastar registration form as Sarah needs it as a waiver. She will be upstairs outside the Pub at 5:00 and at Customer Service between 3 and 5. If you arrive before me, tell Sarah you are on the Alpinezone team, sign the waiver and go ski.


 
If you have any problems call my cell phone.

I practiced some gates today at the Mountain Dew Vertical Challenge at Sunday River.  I held my own in the course.  Is first place on my teles in my age group good (7 racers)?  Well I guess it depends who my competition was. I only know two of the other racers. One was Scott racing on teles for the first time.

See you tomorrow. Work is very busy for me right now, so I'll do my best to be there by 5, but it may be closer to 5:30. 

Now go wax and sharpen your skis.


----------



## roark (Jan 7, 2008)

The team Nastar page


----------



## roark (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm shooting for about a 4:30 arrival, if work permits.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 7, 2008)

good luch and enjoy the warm weather. Ga2ski won his division at the Mountain dew vertical challenge yesterday so points look thye they will be coming again.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 7, 2008)

too lazy to write report, but we are second after one night.

http://www.patspeak.com/adult_cor_race_re.htm


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 7, 2008)

Still can't believe ga2ski smoked me by a full second on tele's, not to mention the handicap points. I think I enjoyed the post gate spring bumps more than the racing itself!

:cheers:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 8, 2008)

Roark in the top 20.  Wow man. You just are not the same guy you were a few years back. Each year you have become the most impoved.  Can't get it this year you are there.  Props bud.  Nice job Ga2ski. I see Tree-Skier still is doing well in the Senior division.


----------



## roark (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Roark in the top 20. Wow man. You just are not the same guy you were a few years back. Each year you have become the most impoved. Can't get it this year you are there. Props bud. Nice job Ga2ski. I see Tree-Skier still is doing well in the Senior division.


 
Thanks for the kind words.

It will be tough for us this year without your points... as a whole the team got *a lot* younger... at least I finally get a little bit of handicap love!


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 8, 2008)

Great job to everyone.  Roark is definitely smoking the course, the warm-up runs and bumps on hurricane afterwards.  Definitely most improved so far on the team.

RC - don't get down on yourself.  It was your first race in how many years.  

Dave was well Dave.  I'm sure those two ahead of him are a sore thorn.

Once again great job by Pat's.  Two fun courses. Since I know they are reading this i will give a little creative criticism.  Hopefully the results will come out quicker next week. I'm guessing it was due to all the late arrivials and they were trying to add them to the system.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 8, 2008)

I think I saw Dave  busted me in there somewhrere.  probably worthy of it.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob R said:


> I think I saw Dave busted me in there somewhrere. probably worthy of it.


 
Oh don't you worry.  We busted on you several times


----------



## Vortex (Jan 8, 2008)

Just saw it it ws in the other thread.   Stone busting.... what an idea.


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 8, 2008)

I miss being able to stop after finishing and turn arround to watch bob crash


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob - don't worry about the busting. At least you didn't have to see tree_skier in a GS suit.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 8, 2008)

ga2ski said:


> RC - don't get down on yourself.  It was your first race in how many years.


Pfffffffffffft. Not getting down or anything.... just a little friendly rivalry making between team mates... :wink: I could understand that a young wipper snapper like skibum9995 beat me but a full second behind a tele skier? Now I have something to shot for next race  I imagine you'll toss in a tele turn or two more than usual just to really burn me :lol:


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 8, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Still can't believe ga2ski smoked me by a full second on tele's, not to mention the handicap points. I think I enjoyed the post gate spring bumps more than the racing itself!
> 
> :cheers:


He may be on tele gear, but he isn't a real tele skier until he drops that knee.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 9, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> He may be on tele gear, but he isn't a real tele skier until he drops that knee.


 
I made four tele turns each run.  Then I tucked.  I was going so fast you just missed them.

The knees were dropping all over in the bumps.


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 10, 2008)

It looks like results from Monday aren't on the NASTAR site, anybody know why?


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 22, 2008)

Twister - - UGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 22, 2008)

ga2ski said:


> Twister - - UGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!




That about sums up my night.  I had to make sure I finished the second run.


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 6, 2008)

Are you folks interested in racing again this year? SB995 should be in some good shape to race.  That is more than i can say for myself. 

If not I may try to form a team at my office.  However the calibur of the team will not be the same.


----------



## roark (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## roark (Sep 9, 2008)

I think I've convinced djspookman to race tele, provided he obtains skis that are less than 130 underfoot.


----------



## djspookman (Sep 17, 2008)

roark said:


> I think I've convinced djspookman to race tele, provided he obtains skis that are less than 130 underfoot.




Yup!  I'm in, if you will allow another hippy teleskiier in!  My new sticks arrive tomorrow, so I shouldn't have to use the sumos for racing  (jk)

dave


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 16, 2008)

Depending on who many folks from years past commit to the team.  It looks like we are looking for at least one add'l racer and possibly two.

Anyone interested?


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 17, 2008)

I hate to say it but I am out.  

So everyone needs to make sure you see who's number one on monday nights as it might be the last time that it is an alpinezoner unless skibum can pick it up this season


----------



## Vortex (Nov 17, 2008)

Ga2ski I got registraion info in the mail, do you need it or did you get a copy also.  Sorry you had to drop out Dave.  I'm still out this year as well.  2 tele guys should help with points.


----------



## roark (Nov 17, 2008)

We need a ripping old fart.


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 17, 2008)

Bob R said:


> Ga2ski I got registraion info in the mail, do you need it or did you get a copy also. Sorry you had to drop out Dave. I'm still out this year as well. 2 tele guys should help with points.


 
I have the registration, besides I think I can do it on line. Thanks though.

We wil have three tele racers as Scott is back and wants to sport the free heels as well. Between the three freeheelers and Skibum9995's and Roark's beards we are thinking of changing our name to the "Stinking Hippies" unless we get some sponsorship from the owner of our currrent name 

Oh and SB9995 better be first in points and handicap every week after hiking the AT.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 17, 2008)

:grin:Scott. cool.  Is his bride aware of this?


----------



## djspookman (Nov 17, 2008)

ga2ski said:


> I have the registration, besides I think I can do it on line. Thanks though.
> 
> We wil have three tele racers as Scott is back and wants to sport the free heels as well. Between the three freeheelers and Skibum9995's and Roark's beards we are thinking of changing our name to the "Stinking Hippies" unless we get some sponsorship from the owner of our currrent name
> 
> Oh and SB9995 better be first in points and handicap every week after hiking the AT.



Not just Roark's beard either.. I'm well on my way to "wintermode" too  

Dave


----------



## roark (Nov 17, 2008)

roark said:


> We need a ripping old fart.



Man, I throw a softball out there and no one swings... jeez. :roll:
No one took that at face value?


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 19, 2008)

roark said:


> We need a ripping old fart.



I know you will miss me, but i don't think that getting someone to eat a lot of chili with beans is going to help.


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 25, 2008)

I skied with Scott this weekend.  And he too has a full beard.  I think we need to chnage our name for sure.

Still looking for two add'l racers.


----------



## roark (Nov 25, 2008)

For anyone interested, only the top 5 scores count. We'd like to have seven racers, as people will miss some races. No matter how bad you suck you still get 1 pt, which is better than 0 if we don't have 5 people show up. I was that 1 point guy my first season.

And we don't really smell that bad. Except spookman.


----------



## djspookman (Nov 25, 2008)

roark said:


> And we don't really smell that bad. Except spookman.




Yup, I do.  It's not my fault I like dark beer, cheese, black beans, and chili!  I was born that way!!!


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 26, 2008)

roark said:


> For anyone interested, only the top 5 scores count. We'd like to have seven racers, as people will miss some races. No matter how bad you suck you still get 1 pt, which is better than 0 if we don't have 5 people show up. I was that 1 point guy my first season.
> 
> And we don't really smell that bad. Except spookman.


 
To elaborate to what Roark is saying.  I believe that besides Roark having fun in the bar after the races, the gate training is a big part of what has made him the skier that he is now.  He went from last place on the team, hardly ever contributing points, to one of our mainstay racers.  Come on out, have fun, and improve your skiing.

BTW Monday nights are the least competitive racers.


----------



## roark (Nov 26, 2008)

ga2ski said:


> To elaborate to what Roark is saying.  I believe that besides Roark having fun in the bar after the races, the gate training is a big part of what has made him the skier that he is now.  He went from last place on the team, hardly ever contributing points, to one of our mainstay racers.  Come on out, have fun, and improve your skiing.
> 
> BTW Monday nights are the least competitive racers.



Indeed, racing really elevated my skiing.


----------



## djspookman (Dec 2, 2008)

roark said:


> Indeed, racing really elevated my skiing.



I think racing tele is just going to make me look silly this year.  Oh well!  We all need someone to laugh at, right?

Seriously, I'm looking forward to racing this season, should improve my tele carving a lot!

dave


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 2, 2008)

Who actually makes tele turns?


Still looking for two more racers.


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 9, 2008)

I think i found a sixth racer.  Still looking for number seven.


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 30, 2008)

We still need a seventh racer


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 2, 2009)

The team is now full


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 4, 2009)

Racing starts tomorrow night for at least seven monday nights possibly 9 nights.  If anyone wants to join us to be  "racer chaser" and help with coats, etc.  PM me I'll help you get a discount.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2009)

Out of curiousity and it's probably posted in this thread, but what time are the races at?  I live about an hour twenty from Pat's, so in the future it might be doable for me depending on race time.


----------



## roark (Jan 5, 2009)

Races start at 7. Duration depends on how many show up but it's typically about an hour for everyone to get 2 runs.


----------

